# Coby's Nose Is Bleeding



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My little bug, Coby, has cancer in the nose, it's to the bone. Edie, and I, have known this since we vetted the little guy.

He's such a happy camper. We decided against surgery, and treatment, as the prognosis is so poor, and would be very hard on him.
His nose is bleeding tonight. He doesn't have a clue. Still running around, and playing. Not aware of his cancer. 

Vet said to keep an eye/ear, on his breathing, and did tell me it would eventually bleed.

His breathing has not changed much. A bit worse, but nothing drastic. He's so full of life, and love. He's a nut.

We have a vet appointment on Saturday, along with Frankie, and Tommy. I'll let you know how it goes. 

My precious Frankie is going in for further tests. We're doing another blood panel.

This past year is kickin' my butt.

I'm thinking the time maybe, drawing near. You know, with all I knew of Coby's condition, I still thought he would be around for quite some time.
He's, otherwise, so healthy, happy, and full of it. He's my little bug. He's a good boy, that's for sure.

Any experience with canine nose cancer would be appreciated. Also, I'll fill you in with the vet visit, on Saturday.

Here's my Coby

[attachment=57432:Cobylooking.jpg]


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Poor little Coby. I had a friend whose dog had the same thing and nose bleeds. Hang in there, Coby!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Deb ... I looked at darling Coby's picture and it almost makes me cry. He looks like such a precious angel. I just want to pick him up and cuddle him close. Bless his heart. And, yours, Deb. Deb, I don't know how you do it ... I guess that's the gift of you being an Earth Angel to so many fluff babies. I worry every time Snowball doesn't feel well. And, then I think of you taking care of so many fluff babies who need such tender loving care. Edie, too. 

Please give Coby tender hugs and kissies from me. And, to all the other fluff's, too.

Love and Hugs ...

Marie


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Oct 14 2009, 11:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840046


> My little bug, Coby, has cancer in the nose, it's to the bone. Edie, and I, have known this since we vetted the little guy.
> 
> He's such a happy camper. We decided against surgery, and treatment, as the prognosis is so poor, and would be very hard on him.
> His nose is bleeding tonight. He doesn't have a clue. Still running around, and playing. Not aware of his cancer.[/B]


"Not aware of his cancer," but he is aware of how much his life has changed. He is aware of how much love is being bestowed on him, and he is aware of the Angel that God put in his life. Again, Deb, a big thank you for all you do and for all you go through to change the lives of so many rescues. :grouphug:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh Deb ... I'm so sorry Coby's cancer may be progressing more quickly than you anticipated or hoped. I certainly do pray he has more time with you. Maybe the bleeding isn't as bad of a sign as it seems? Sorry, I don't know anything about nose cancer. 
Great big hugs to you ... it must be so difficult facing the prospect of losing him soon, when he hasn't a clue and is so full of life and energy. It just seems like a dirty trick.  Of course it's a blessing that he feels great; I certainly wouldn't want it the other way 'round and have him be in pain or suffering. But I'm sure his appearance and liveliness instill false hope, despite the fact you've known from the beginning what you'd be facing.
I found myself perfectly smitten with Coby from the first time you posted about him. He's off-the-charts adorable, and from your description, it sounds as if he has the personality to match. Please give him a cuddle and a kiss from me.
To say that the past year has been emotionally draining for you would be a major understatement. I'm amazed and inspired by you. You're so strong! It's incredible how much you give of yourself to care for these precious babies. And I know it's devastating each time you have to say goodbye. These fluffnuggets are absolutely blessed to have had you come into their lives. They have hit the DOGGIE JACKPOT! You show them a life and love unlike anything they've ever experienced. 
I'm going to wrap it up now, as I'm babbling! To sum up ... you're freakin' awesome. :rockon: 
xoxo
Heidi


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

The first thing I said to myself was the weather change, then remembered you live in CA. Still, could be!!! Coby is thriving because Casa del Caca is just like Heaven. 

Come on baby boy. I pray the bleeding stops and your breathing doesn't get worse. 
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Sending prayers and love.. :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Deb:

Lynne said it best above - coby's life the past few months has been far better than what he knew before. You've helped him enjoy life even if it's for a shorter time than we would have liked.

Maggie


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Deb, I am so sorry. He is so precious and sweet. Please keep us informed!!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

What a sweet face. I prayer he will be around a lot longer enjoying life as he deserves.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Deb, I am so very sorry to read this and sure hope the bleeding stops again. It is so hard to watch them be full of life and yet know their time with us is short. He is a darling little guy and so glad he is in your loving arms. Hugs to you and Coby


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Poor little mite , and poor you. Sounds like you are coping as well as you can in the circumstances.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Not Fair! Not fair! Not Fair! 

Deb,
It is a true blessing that he ended up with you. Not a better home he could of gotten.
You are a true angel of the Maltese. I love you! 

Tell LBB that Baby Bentley is weighing in at 3.3lbs......


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Sending you hugs my friend and wishing I was there to give them to you personally. :grouphug:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh no, that just makes me so sad. :smcry: I hope the vet's appointment goes well. I'm rooting for cutie pie Coby!! :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor little guy. I'm so sorry for him & you. I don't know how you do it Deb,but I'm glad you do. :grouphug: :grouphug: You're a blessing for little Coby & he deserves all the blessings he can get.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Deb..... I know how stressful it must be for you .... My thoughts are with you and Coby.... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, poor little guy.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Oct 15 2009, 01:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840058


> Oh Deb ... I'm so sorry Coby's cancer may be progressing more quickly than you anticipated or hoped. I certainly do pray he has more time with you. Maybe the bleeding isn't as bad of a sign as it seems? Sorry, I don't know anything about nose cancer.
> Great big hugs to you ... it must be so difficult facing the prospect of losing him soon, when he hasn't a clue and is so full of life and energy. It just seems like a dirty trick.  Of course it's a blessing that he feels great; I certainly wouldn't want it the other way 'round and have him be in pain or suffering. But I'm sure his appearance and liveliness instill false hope, despite the fact you've known from the beginning what you'd be facing.
> I found myself perfectly smitten with Coby from the first time you posted about him. He's off-the-charts adorable, and from your description, it sounds as if he has the personality to match. Please give him a cuddle and a kiss from me.
> To say that the past year has been emotionally draining for you would be a major understatement. I'm amazed and inspired by you. You're so strong! It's incredible how much you give of yourself to care for these precious babies. And I know it's devastating each time you have to say goodbye. These fluffnuggets are absolutely blessed to have had you come into their lives. They have hit the DOGGIE JACKPOT! You show them a life and love unlike anything they've ever experienced.
> ...


Couldn't agree more!!! You inspire us all Deb by the work that you do and the love you bestow on each and every one of the pets who crosses the threshold to your home. You give 200% of yourself and you give them a slice of life they never would have know. I'm praying that Coby doesn't suffer and give him a kiss and hug from Aunt Sue. That picture of him is precious. It's so sad that his life will be short but oh you've made it so good. :wub:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

What a precious little face. I'm so very sorry to read this. My best to all of you.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so sorry. You are giving him such a wonderful life right now and that is all that counts. Your year has been bad. You need to buy stock in Kleenex!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I'm sorry Deb... :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Sending a prayer that the bleeding stops ......This little guy is a doll and what a gift of love you gave him Deb.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Hugs for you and kisses for Cody - I hope the bleeding stops and he has a good appt. Saturday.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Coby, and I, thank you all for the warm thoughts. I have been so busy these days, and haven't been on much. 

For an update, our wee little bug is now sneezing, and blood is flying out his nose (after the sneeze). The sneezes are
one, after another (average of five), then again a couple hours later. It's not dripping out, just flying out while sneezing.

This is not good. I'll know more tomorrow. For now, he's snuggled on my bed. Actually on a pillow, on the bed. He loves pillows.

Coby has been running around, playing, getting into trouble, buggin' LBB, eating, drinking, and as usual, full of himself.

I'll let you know what the vet says. For now, he's okay, and lovin' his little life. Bless his heart. He's a nut. Yep, my little Peanut ~ :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, honey. Please know I'm right beside you, holding your hand. 
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Deb. Just treasure every day you have with Coby and tell him that Auntie Linda sends her love.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - I'm so sorry that this is all happening. :smcry: Poor little Coby has no idea. You're being the best mom, giving him what he wants and loving him, no matter what. We're all praying for the little guy and hoping he'll be comfortable and enjoy these days he has with you and the rest of the brood. :grouphug: :grouphug: Sending you love and strength. You are absolutely amazing.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Any updates on Coby? How's he doing?


----------

